# Feeling awful - and not getting much help from anyone



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I probably sound like I am moaning (and I am) but I feel terrible. I'm permanently tired, can't get comfortable, have frequent headaches and generally feel awful. I have back problems, but actually they are a lot less of an issue than my last pregnancy (still without crutches). Many days I'm starving but feel sick (today is one of them) and can't eat as it makes it worse.

I've been told I may have gestational diabetes, but the midwives refuse to test for this before 28 weeks.
I've had a blood test and I'm not anaemic.

I'm barely able to get through a day and am asleep before my head hits the pillow. I'm getting frequent headaches and generally starting to get really down about how rubbish I feel. I've spoken to my local care professionals but the answer I keep getting back is "your pregnant- what do you expect". If it were just that I would accept it but I'm struggling to do even the day to day basics as I feel so rough.

Help  Am I just losing it?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Poor you  

it is hard, especially as you have a little one to run around after and don't have free time to sleep.

Is there anyway that your little one could go to a friend for a couple of hours a day so you can have a sleep?

There is so much growing going on inside you and all of your reserves are being used. Make sure you eat little meals and eat often. Drink plenty of water and take every opportunity to snooze. 

Take care x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Oink

As it happens I left work just after posting - have been sick twice since so think i've been fighting a bug as well as everything else. Have a GP appointment tomorrow just to check there is nothing else going on. Will let you know if there is.

Deb


----------

